
Taming Gmail like a pro, label it! - captplanet
https://exe.ac/blog/2020/03/14/taming-gmail-like-a-pro-label-it/
======
felipelemos
I agree with the article that labels are an incredible feature of Gmail, but
over time I find the filter rules a bit too simply. There are certain rules
that I would like to create and is not possible.

~~~
captplanet
I agree that filters need more love from Gmail, but a simple text search can
cover a lot of specific use cases.

